# Chart for stitches on circular needles



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's a chart "Minimum stitches to fit on a circular needle."
http://knitpurlknitpearl.blogspot.fr/2014/01/a-handy-chart.html


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting that one. I'm sure it will come in handy.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I think she means the MAXIMUM number of stitches. To think if using a size 9 needle 16" long there must be 144 stitches would be one very crowded needle.


----------



## ewinter42 (Nov 24, 2012)

BoBeau said:


> I think she means the MAXIMUM number of stitches. To think if using a size 9 needle 16" long there must be 144 stitches would be one very crowded needle.


I think you may have misread the chart - the column says "stitches/inch" not needle size.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks, still think maximum is the word. 
if you have 9 stitches per inch, why would the least number of stitches you put on a 16 inch needle be 144?

Minimum means the smallest number of stitches you could put on the needle.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> thanks, still think maximum is the word.
> if you have 9 stitches per inch, why would the least number of stitches you put on a 16 inch needle be 144?
> 
> Minimum means the smallest number of stitches you could put on the needle.


Nine stitches per inch times 16 equals 144. If you put on fewer you start to stretch the stitches to complete the circle, so minimum is correct. If using circs as if they were straights you can put on fewer stitches.

Karen


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> thanks, still think maximum is the word.
> if you have 9 stitches per inch, why would the least number of stitches you put on a 16 inch needle be 144?
> 
> Minimum means the smallest number of stitches you could put on the needle.


Yes! That is the whole point of the chart. The minimum number of stitches to be joined in the round and meet easily without tugging and stretching your work.
Great chart!

If you are using magic loop method as pointed out by next poster, then you won't need to think about this. :thumbup:


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Unless you are using the traveling loop or magic circle. Although using a 16" needle would be unlikely for loop knitting.











The chart may be useful for optimal number of stitches for circular knitting without loop(s).


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you for sharing &#128158;


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

MartyCare said:


> Here's a chart "Minimum stitches to fit on a circular needle."
> http://knitpurlknitpearl.blogspot.fr/2014/01/a-handy-chart.html


Here are the maximum stitches per inch taken from
http://nant-y-gloneedles.blogspot.com/2008/08/how-many-stitches-fit-on-circular.html


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

BoBeau said:


> I think she means the MAXIMUM number of stitches. To think if using a size 9 needle 16" long there must be 144 stitches would be one very crowded needle.


Minimum is correct - here is the link:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/24980972906018998/


----------



## Caryleej (Mar 8, 2014)

Handy chart...thanks!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks for this, very handy to have.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Great link, especially for newcomers.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Great link, especially for newcomers.


----------

